# Altima Gen Poll



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Just wanted to see what gen altima people are driving. Im a 3rd generation, sheer silver 3.5


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

2000, gen II, runnin strong at 95k miles


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

1993 137,000 going strong [knocks on wood] i woukld def buy another altima :thumbup:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

ok 47 views and only 5 votes???


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

racism......


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

seems more like laziness to me


----------



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

'96 running (no as strong as I'd like), but working on it - 160k with a goal minimum of 200k


----------



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

not so altima said:


> '96 running (no as strong as I'd like), but working on it - 160k with a goal minimum of 200k


1998 Altima GLE. 74k Miles. I do not know whether its running strong or not.
I have so for spent $1000 (on tires, rebuilt alternator, breaks & Mass airflow sensor) excluding the regular maintenance.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 93 that was the first to be turbo'ed in the US back in early '99. I have a BUNCH of money into it...

You can look at my current engine build here;
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/vbgarage.php?do=view&id=3449

or my older project specs and pics here;
http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=1094

Much of it is changing but should be wrapped up this Summer.

Troy


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> I have a 93 that was the first to be turbo'ed in the US back in early '99. I have a BUNCH of money into it...
> 
> You can look at my current engine build here;
> http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/vbgarage.php?do=view&id=3449
> ...


thats some nice lookin work.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks!, thats a bunch of time and money too. Now if I can get it done...

Troy


----------



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

93 gxe with 141,863 and still kickin azz


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

2000 altima gle, 103,000


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

93 GLE w/ 98K

1st is always the best :thumbup:


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

1998 gxe auto 90k


----------



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

1998 SE, not sure what generation that makes it. Just over 100000 km.

New tires all around has been my biggest expense to date (knock on wood). Really should get a tune up, though. I keep on wishing that all these new cars came with some sort of readout for all the info stored inside its computer chips - heck, it's all in there, why should only the dealer and repair places get to have that info on my car.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

94 altima gxe 152,000 :cheers: 

dont know if its runnin strong or not. havent figured out its problem yet. but my 93 was he-man @ 167,000 :cheers:


----------

